# UK family looking to bring Filipina housemaid to UK



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

We are a UK family returning from the Middle East and we're considering bringing our housemaid back also to continue working for us in the UK.

Does anyone have any knowledge of whether it is straightfoward?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

JunFan said:


> We are a UK family returning from the Middle East and we're considering bringing our housemaid back also to continue working for us in the UK.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of whether it is straightfoward?


Yes, reasonably.
Rules and procedure are in UK Border Agency | Domestic workers.


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

Hey Joppa, 


For this domestic work visa....Is there any guidelines for salary to the worker?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bide said:


> Hey Joppa,
> 
> 
> For this domestic work visa....Is there any guidelines for salary to the worker?


You will have to pay at least the national minimum wage. Other than that, it's subject to negotiation and agreement, I'd have thought.


----------

